# Dragon Marble HMPK x Super Black HMPK



## TigressBetta (Nov 17, 2015)

While my Black Orchid fry are growing up in my other tank, I decided to use a spare tank for another spawn. Truth to be told I've been wanting to breed this guy since I got him. And the development of diamond eye on him has given me the incentive to do that before he goes blind. This spawn started off with him eating eggs and I *ALMOST* lost my temper and pulled him out. Glad I didn't. There were plenty more eggs to come and there's quite a few in the nest. Don't have any good pics of the female, but even if I did, none of them would do her any justice with her intense black.:-D


----------



## Flashyfins (Mar 27, 2016)

Looks good...&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## ShelbysFish (Sep 5, 2013)

Very exciting!


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

and now i am curious what will be the fry color, nice pick, goodluck!!


----------

